# Bump near tail



## NormyMommy (May 22, 2018)

Hey all,

My Russian tortoise has recently (about a week ago) developed a small bump on the right side of his tail. He has a vet appointment for tomorrow, but I was hoping someone here had seen something similar and could give me a heads up as to what we might be looking at. His appetite and exercise level has been normal. Nothing seems to have changed in behavior, but I've searched the web and can't find anything even remotely similar so I'm a little worried.


----------



## ascott (May 22, 2018)

NormyMommy said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My Russian tortoise has recently (about a week ago) developed a small bump on the right side of his tail. He has a vet appointment for tomorrow, but I was hoping someone here had seen something similar and could give me a heads up as to what we might be looking at. His appetite and exercise level has been normal. Nothing seems to have changed in behavior, but I've searched the web and can't find anything even remotely similar so I'm a little worried.



Did you closely examine it? Is it a swollen tick? Is there a point on the spot that looks like a bite spot or perhaps an injury that is a bit festered?


----------



## NormyMommy (May 22, 2018)

ascott said:


> Did you closely examine it? Is it a swollen tick? Is there a point on the spot that looks like a bite spot or perhaps an injury that is a bit festered?



I have tried examining it, but it's hard to really tell exactly what I'm looking at. I haven't seen any bite spot on the bump, but now that temperatures are rising in the Pacific Northwest I did take him outside maybe a few days before this popped up. I live in a place with a normal yard, though, in a city. I thought ticks only lived out in the country/wooded areas, is this not true? I don't believe he's had any injuries at all, but I _was_ wondering whether or not a bug from outside had something to do with it. I can try taking a better photo tonight. It's hard since the little guy loves to squirm so much. It hasn't really changed in size over the last week, either.


----------



## ascott (May 22, 2018)

NormyMommy said:


> I have tried examining it, but it's hard to really tell exactly what I'm looking at. I haven't seen any bite spot on the bump, but now that temperatures are rising in the Pacific Northwest I did take him outside maybe a few days before this popped up. I live in a place with a normal yard, though, in a city. I thought ticks only lived out in the country/wooded areas, is this not true? I don't believe he's had any injuries at all, but I _was_ wondering whether or not a bug from outside had something to do with it. I can try taking a better photo tonight. It's hard since the little guy loves to squirm so much. It hasn't really changed in size over the last week, either.



Google "pacific northwest tick" ...and yup, ticks even in the city....if there are trees/vegetation and furry animals and or birds...they can get around in the city...the woods are of course the prime habitat but not exclusive....


----------



## Yvonne G (May 22, 2018)

ascott said:


> Google "pacific northwest tick" ...and yup, ticks even in the city....if there are trees/vegetation and furry animals and or birds...they can get around in the city...the woods are of course the prime habitat but not exclusive....


thanks for the idea! I found this image that really looks quite like the bump on the tortoise:


----------



## NormyMommy (May 22, 2018)

ascott said:


> Google "pacific northwest tick" ...and yup, ticks even in the city....if there are trees/vegetation and furry animals and or birds...they can get around in the city...the woods are of course the prime habitat but not exclusive....



Wow, good to know! I'll definitely mention that to the vet tomorrow. I really appreciate your replies!


----------



## NormyMommy (May 22, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> thanks for the idea! I found this image that really looks quite like the bump on the tortoise:



That does look incredibly similar. Thanks! Can tortoises get Lyme disease like humans, and is there anything I can do at home to help with it, or should I just leave it for the vet tomorrow? I've never dealt with ticks before so I'm unsure as to how to handle them. I've been so worried that it was a tumor or something, so this gives me hope.


----------



## ascott (May 22, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> thanks for the idea! I found this image that really looks quite like the bump on the tortoise:



Ugh, Yvonne....you had to post the really big pic....now I am going to be feeling that horror story on my skin all day ....lol....but yes, that is the freak show I was referring to....


----------



## ascott (May 22, 2018)

NormyMommy said:


> That does look incredibly similar. Thanks! Can tortoises get Lyme disease like humans, and is there anything I can do at home to help with it, or should I just leave it for the vet tomorrow? I've never dealt with ticks before so I'm unsure as to how to handle them. I've been so worried that it was a tumor or something, so this gives me hope.



Well, some ticks have a clear view to their head...in which case you can use tweezers and grasp the entire head to remove it in one motion to be sure to dislodge the head and body in one piece, because you never pull on the body because the head will still be lodged in the flesh of the host...then burn the little ahole dead...then step on and slide the shoe across the burned little corpse to make sure you took it from alive to dead successfully....

But if the horror show of a tick that Yvonne posted is the one...then that is a bit trickier...and I would indeed cheer the vet on in the removal....that is hoping that the vet has great eyesight and some experience in that freak show....ugh


----------



## ascott (May 22, 2018)

NormyMommy said:


> That does look incredibly similar. Thanks! Can tortoises get Lyme disease like humans, and is there anything I can do at home to help with it, or should I just leave it for the vet tomorrow? I've never dealt with ticks before so I'm unsure as to how to handle them. I've been so worried that it was a tumor or something, so this gives me hope.




....that is if that item you are referring to ends up being a blood sucker.....


----------



## NormyMommy (May 22, 2018)

ascott said:


> Well, some ticks have a clear view to their head...in which case you can use tweezers and grasp the entire head to remove it in one motion to be sure to dislodge the head and body in one piece, because you never pull on the body because the head will still be lodged in the flesh of the host...then burn the little ahole dead...then step on and slide the shoe across the burned little corpse to make sure you took it from alive to dead successfully....
> 
> But if the horror show of a tick that Yvonne posted is the one...then that is a bit trickier...and I would indeed cheer the vet on in the removal....that is hoping that the vet has great eyesight and some experience in that freak show....ugh



Haha  I definitely think I'll leave it up to the vet. Since I've never had to deal with one before I think it'll be best to let the vet handle it, not to mention I'd like to know for sure whether or not it is a tick. Here's hoping, and here's hoping pulling it out will be the end of the problem! There is gold coloring in both of those photos and it does look very similar, so I'm hopeful. Scary that ticks can live in a normal backyard. I did some reading on ticks in tortoises, too, and it looks like the most common area to find them is between the shell and skin, which seems to be where this is. Fingers crossed, especially since this poor little guy has had such a rough life already. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 22, 2018)

A method I've used on dogs and horses to make a tick "let go" is to hold a cotton ball or corner of a rag dipped in white vinegar on top of it. After about 30 seconds it is so desperate to get out of the vinegar that it will come right off. Then KILL IT. 
@Yvonne G do you think this method would be ok to use on a tort, as long as it is away from the head?


----------



## KBeam (May 22, 2018)

NormyMommy said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My Russian tortoise has recently (about a week ago) developed a small bump on the right side of his tail. He has a vet appointment for tomorrow, but I was hoping someone here had seen something similar and could give me a heads up as to what we might be looking at. His appetite and exercise level has been normal. Nothing seems to have changed in behavior, but I've searched the web and can't find anything even remotely similar so I'm a little worried.



That’s an engorged tick.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 22, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> A method I've used on dogs and horses to make a tick "let go" is to hold a cotton ball or corner of a rag dipped in white vinegar on top of it. After about 30 seconds it is so desperate to get out of the vinegar that it will come right off. Then KILL IT.
> @Yvonne G do you think this method would be ok to use on a tort, as long as it is away from the head?


Yeah, I think that would be ok. But we need to know if it is a tick for sure.


----------



## NormyMommy (May 22, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, I think that would be ok. But we need to know if it is a tick for sure.



Is it worth me trying vinegar tonight? I always have some on hand since I use it to clean, so as long as it's okay for him and won't hurt him, I'd be willing to try it. I'd be comfortable with that versus trying to pull it out. Is there any sure-fire way to tell it's a tick?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 22, 2018)

If it's a tick and the vinegar works, it saves the cost of tomorrow's vet appointment. Vinegar won't be at all harmful to the tortoise. If it IS a tick and he lets go, be sure to disinfect the area he was biting.


----------



## NormyMommy (May 22, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> If it's a tick and the vinegar works, it saves the cost of tomorrow's vet appointment. Vinegar won't be at all harmful to the tortoise. If it IS a tick and he lets go, be sure to disinfect the area he was biting.



What's the best thing to use to disinfect it? We rescued him just a little over a year and a half ago, and this is the first time he's ever had any sort of injury, so I'm new to what all is and isn't harmful to their little bodies.


----------



## ascott (May 22, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> If it's a tick and the vinegar works, it saves the cost of tomorrow's vet appointment. Vinegar won't be at all harmful to the tortoise. If it IS a tick and he lets go, be sure to disinfect the area he was biting.



And if it is a tick...burn it and smear its little corpse....ugh


----------



## Tank & Scooter (May 22, 2018)

I live in Los Angeles n my pit bull would sometimes get ticks on her, I would remove it with debit card or I'D card. Heard killing it with anything will risk it dying latched on. Tweezers can rip the head off and leave it attached. I would scrape it with card softy. Make sure it's a tick tho first lol


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2018)

NormyMommy said:


> What's the best thing to use to disinfect it? We rescued him just a little over a year and a half ago, and this is the first time he's ever had any sort of injury, so I'm new to what all is and isn't harmful to their little bodies.


peroxide, chlorhedine, alchohol. . . anything you would use on your human child is safe to use on your tortoise.


----------



## NormyMommy (May 23, 2018)

I decides to just play it safe and have the vet take a look. I figure it's about time for him to have a wellness exam anyways, so we're here now. Fingers crossed!


----------



## daniellenc (May 23, 2018)

Let us know I was guessing tick too. On a side note does anyone know if we can use tick prevention or maybe natural oils to ward them off.


----------



## Jay Bagley (May 23, 2018)

I hate ticks!!!! A few years back for 3 days straight I felt a weird lump on the back of my neck just under my hairline. My brother asked me, what do you keep picking at. He proceeded to look at it, and said gross dude you have a tick on you. I carried that blood sucking hitchhiker for 3 days. Still gives me the heebie-jeebies thinking about it now.


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 23, 2018)

I grew up hunting and running loose in the woods. I'm not going to tell you all the places I have found ticks..


----------



## ascott (May 23, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> I hate ticks!!!! A few years back for 3 days straight I felt a weird lump on the back of my neck just under my hairline. My brother asked me, what do you keep picking at. He proceeded to look at it, and said gross dude you have a tick on you. I carried that blood sucking hitchhiker for 3 days. Still gives me the heebie-jeebies thinking about it now.


.

Gross....I am glad you pulled through, seriously....gross horror show for sure.


----------



## ascott (May 23, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> I grew up hunting and running loose in the woods. I'm not going to tell you all the places I have found ticks..



Please don't....I won't sleep.


----------



## NormyMommy (May 24, 2018)

Update. Unfortunately it wasn't a tick. The vet (who is the most qualitied reptile vet I could find in my city) said she had honestly never seen this before. She took a couple photos to post online where she can connect with other vets across the nation, and hopefully get a couple other opinions. She's leaning towards either a blood blister (even though no liquid came out when she used a syringe on it) or a hernia, though she mentioned she'd never seen a tortoise with a hernia.

The one relief was that she doesn't believe it's a tumor, so at least there's a bit of good news. I should hear from her by the end of next week at the latest.


----------



## daniellenc (May 24, 2018)

Ugh that stinks but hopefully she gets to the bottom of it.


----------



## ascott (May 24, 2018)

NormyMommy said:


> Update. Unfortunately it wasn't a tick. The vet (who is the most qualitied reptile vet I could find in my city) said she had honestly never seen this before. She took a couple photos to post online where she can connect with other vets across the nation, and hopefully get a couple other opinions. She's leaning towards either a blood blister (even though no liquid came out when she used a syringe on it) or a hernia, though she mentioned she'd never seen a tortoise with a hernia.
> 
> The one relief was that she doesn't believe it's a tumor, so at least there's a bit of good news. I should hear from her by the end of next week at the latest.



Possibly a splinter of the substrate lodged in the skin and caused a "thing"....so did she drain whatever it was?


----------



## NormyMommy (May 26, 2018)

I just heard back from her. According to the majority of options from reptile experts, they think it's a lump of tissue basically caused by the shell constantly rubbing on that area of skin. I can't remember the name or complete description to be honest. So he's going to have it removed and biopsied to be safe.


----------

